# gold vs. silver



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Having access to gold, silver, and knowing that they conduct electricity very well I made some gold, some silver pickup shoes for my tjets. What I did was use gold solder on one pair, and silver solder on another pair. I put the solder only on the part that rides on the rails. This is what I observed, 1. A LOT more speed (both gold and silver). 2. A LOT more wear. 3. Since a torch is needed to apply the solder, the shoes get annealed(makes them real soft and plyable). 
Then I did the same thing except I cut out the part that rides on the track (is there a name for that part?) And lazered, on a piece of gold on a pair, and a piece of silver on a pair. That solved the annealing problem. I considered using platinum but that doesn't solder or lazer well to other metals. It was an interesting and a fun little project.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

just an fyi

copper is the metric ie 100% conductive
silver is like 105% conductive
but gold is only 70%

But gold does not oxidize, and that the benefit of gold


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

slotking said:


> just an fyi
> 
> copper is the metric ie 100% conductive
> silver is like 105% conductive
> ...


yes go
ld doesn't oxidize but in this use the electric does arc and burn the shoes. The way they wear so quickly really contributes to that. But when they work, they worked well. When all things are considered, I'm sure the metal used now is the best compromise.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Have you considered electrum? It's a little hard to come by but employing a little alchemy and some industrial apparatus should see you with an alloy employing the goodness of all three metals and a great story. Nobody will argue with that because it sounds fast. Just a thought....

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Jisp said:


> Have you considered electrum? It's a little hard to come by but employing a little alchemy and some industrial apparatus should see you with an alloy employing the goodness of all three metals and a great story. Nobody will argue with that because it sounds fast. Just a thought....
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael. :thumbsup:


Slot like an Egyptian


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Jisp said:


> Have you considered electrum? It's a little hard to come by but employing a little alchemy and some industrial apparatus should see you with an alloy employing the goodness of all three metals and a great story. Nobody will argue with that because it sounds fast. Just a thought....
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael. :thumbsup:


I never heard of electrum. I did think of trying unobtainium but I couldn't get any.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Electrum, as indicated by Bill can usually be found in Egypt (and possible some cities of religious & cultural significance in Europe).

I've only ever seen Unobtainium available on eBay along with Wishalloy, Amazonium and Crapinon as a four box gift pack. Quite nice but very pricey!

Have a great day Mrtjet,
Michael.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Like the pyramids, if memory serves, the Washington Monument was also tipped with electrum.

No one knows why, but they are certain it's a Masonic plot...LOLOLOL!


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

:jest::devil:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

That's right Bill and what is the WM? It's an impressive obelisk. The origin of obelisks dates back to none other than Egypt. Coincidentally perhaps is the strong belief by many historians that the origins of the Freemasons stem from very early Egyptian times, from an early sun worshipping cult known as Amun-Ra.

Woops, sorry guys, I'm a little off topic. I'll stop it now.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I love the directions the threads on this forum take!! Gold and silver to Egypt. LMAO. Excellent! Let's keep it going.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

....and back to the District of Cludumbia for the hat-trick.

The funny part is that spell check kicks "electrum" back...so it's destined to become lost knowledge for a third time.

Thanx for humoring us.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Personally I prefer Adamantium pickups but they tend to wear the track out. Kidding aside I think this was a cool idea to test.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I just looked up electric on a whim. I thought you guys where joking. Are all the other metals mentioned here real also? I have the gold, silver, and copper. Maybe I'll make some. Bet it will work as bad as the gold and silver.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

MrT, it shames me to admit that I've not been completely factual. Of the metals mentioned, only electrum is real. The others are poor examples of science minds seeking humorous conversation starters at annual work Christmas parties. Picture.... 20 scientists packed into the lab, there's one empty lite beer can lying on the floor and things are getting really rowdy. One guy makes a joke about just discovering Crapinon and the party goes into overdrive.

On the other hand, I'm delighted to say that all references to electrum's composition, use, Egypt and the Masons are truthful. Grab a dollar note from your pocket. See the pyramid? No, umm turn it over. Ok, see the capstone at the top of the pyramid? The capstone, known as a BenBen is the part that is either made of or coated with electrum. Righto, so how did the the pyramid end up on the US dollar note anyway? Vice-pres Wallace, a Freemason. He was in good company.... almost all US presidents have also been Feemasons, Washington, Jeff', Roose' all the way to the Bushes. Back to the Washington Monument (obelisk) which stands at exactly 555 feet above sea level.... take a wild guess at how many feet above sea level sits the peak of the Great Pyramid of Giza.

I digress, back to our Christmas party where there are now two empty lite beer cans on the floor and everyone has passed out. There's a belief that some 2000 years ago at around Christmas time, three clever men followed a great star in anticipation of an impending birth. Bahhhh, not true! This is the truth.... the three blokes were in fact the worlds pioneer slotters and they were following a dream, not a star. They knew of a small, unused chemistry lab somewhere out the back of Bethlehem. Some will tell you that they carried with them gold, frankincense and myrrh. Nope, not true either! It was gold and two other metals. Can you guess what they were? That’s right, silver and copper. They worked around the clock for two weeks to come up with the perfect alloy and shape for slot shoes. They succeeded and consequently rediscovered electrum.

As our colleague Mr Hall astutely points out, thanks to “Cludumbia” this knowledge seems destined to be lost for a third time. I say we make a stand....... we’re half way there already. MrT, stoke the fire under your crucible and help us rediscover the inherent goodness of electrum. It’s in your hands now my friend.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

I have seen expensive cars for sale with gold plated parts, like pickup shoes. To me this seems ridiculous, since obviously that plating would wear off extremely quickly. 

I guess you would have a track "paved with gold" if you kept it up long enough..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah ridiculous ...but if you did build the "Eldorado" of slot car tracks we could ramble on for a few more pages on Francisco Coronado and what type of controller he might have preferred. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> To me this seems ridiculous, since obviously that plating would wear off extremely quickly.


yes the plating will wear where the rails hits, but the current will stilll travel on the outside of the shoe.

so where it meets the hanger will still benefit the current flow.
but with gold the only benefit is over time. ie.. if a car sits for a long time, the copper or silver will oxidize. a gold plated car will not need to be cleaned.

but if you use copper or silver and keep it clean, it will work better than gold


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Silver oxidation...conductive ?*



slotking said:


> yes the plating will wear where the rails hits, but the current will stilll travel on the outside of the shoe.
> 
> so where it meets the hanger will still benefit the current flow.
> but with gold the only benefit is over time. ie.. if a car sits for a long time, the copper or silver will oxidize. a gold plated car will not need to be cleaned.
> ...


 I maybe wrong, as my info is from 40 years ago when I was a teen, back when I was a model railroader. But back then, the Big News was the NEW Atlas Nickel/Silver rails(on their RXR track), which was claimed to be Better than Brass rails, because EVEN the Silver Oxidant was electrically conductive, where-as Brass oxidation was not. Was/Is that true ?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

leonus said:


> I guess you would have a track "paved with gold" if you kept it up long enough..


My track rails are gold, and quiet...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4335244&postcount=12


:hat:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

oxidized silver is way way way less conductive.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Jisp, I had no clue that the other metals mentioned were not real. Not even their names gave it away. Thank you. I am planning a trip to that lost lab (it is where I work, I'm a jeweler). The next day my boss is off I plan on wasting some of HIS metal for this. the cost is figured out now. How to make it durable, as in last more then a lap or two is the next step. Possibly a track with four nine inch curves and two six inch straights. And one lap long.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

are you electroplating or dipping the shoes?


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Interesting thread. Six months ago, I did a similar thing. The purpose was to find the least expensive, most conductive material to re-tin the pick-up shoes on the Speed Steer. The hardware stores had sheet steel, aluminum and brass on hand; Michael's craft store was closing out copper. The AL was too soft, obviously; and the brass slightly less. Both the steel and CU wore better than the brass and AL and also conducted better. Performance between the steel and CU was a toss-up. Since the rails were steel, I chose to use the softer CU material.

I would be curious to see what other metals you guys have tried to make the pickup shoes last longer and conduct better.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

slotking said:


> are you electroplating or dipping the shoes?


Neither, that doesn't last. Either replace the section of the shoe that rides on the track, or make a whole new shoe. Shhhh.... mad alchemist at work! When I'm done Mike you get to test it as my track is still in boxes.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

"Jisp, I had no clue that the other metals mentioned were not real."

We left out Upsee Daisyeeum....tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Ask any Yugo,owner. Upsee daisyeeums is real. Or was it S&#:eeum?


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Wait a minute! I remember you driving a Yugo! :lol:


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Vickers, I admit it is true. I did drive a Yugo. You must remember that although that car has lots of cons about it, it does actually have two pros about it. 1. Safer than a motorcycle. If you get in an accident you will not get roadrash or run over. Because you will be trapped inside that tin can and kept nice and safe until the paramedics get to you. 2. Theft proof. Actually they multiply. I came home from work one day and another was parked in my driveway. True story. Ed


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

mrtjet said:


> I love the directions the threads on this forum take!! Gold and silver to Egypt. LMAO. Excellent! Let's keep it going.


And now to Yugos. Thank you Vickers, I almost forgot about that chapter of my life.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

your not alone!!
took the wife to the FORD dealer to get a car, I said you can do this own your own, and i sent her off, yeah she was so excited she got a cheap car (a yugo).

well I went to work in DC which had a nice joke shop close by.
the next morning I watched as she started the car!

it poppped and fizzed and smoke bellowed out!!!
she came running back to the house screaming my name for help till she saw my face!!

yeah i got in trouble

the fun thing was the Cadillac dealer was giving out free yugo if you purchased a cady.

I realized it was call a yugo because it would not


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

"Theft proof",that just about tipped me off the chair laughing:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Hornet said:


> "Theft proof",that just about tipped me off the chair laughing:thumbsup::wave:


Hornet, what you almost did, my brother in law did. I found him to be rude to laugh at a mentally challenged person such as myself. But in defence of my actions, it was December and even with studded tires and chains my motorcycle was still unsafe in the snow. What's a guy to do? Just for everyone's Information it was not slow. I raced Chevette and won! I smiled for hours that day. I was so proud of my baby.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll bet the Chevette driver was shocked that it moved on it's own with no one towing or pushing it...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

it was called a yugo because it would not


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'll bet the Chevette driver was shocked that it moved on it's own with no one towing or pushing it...


...And that he lost.


----------



## K.L. VanAtta (Mar 23, 2009)

All these years I thought that "Yugo" was a Yugoslavian play on the the verb (to) go.

Yugo, the personal car.
Wego, the station wagon or van.
Igo, the motorcycle.
Theygo, what you said as you watched other motorists pass your broken Yugo.

Sad Story. I remember that years ago, a woman was driving across the Mackinaw Bridge between Upper and Lower Michigan in her Yugo. There were high wind warnings for the bridge, a gust came up and blew her and her Yugo off the bridge into Lake Huron.

klv


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I think Gordon Lightfoot had a song about the sinking of the Yugo Fitzgerald in Lake Huron. Something about Lake Huron not giving up it Yugo's.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm more than a little disturbed by how far you guys are willing to take this OT. Tsk, tsk! Hmmmm, oh well, when in Rome.......



K.L. VanAtta said:


> Wego, the station wagon or van.


It seems that someone else shares your vision! Behold the Wego...

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it masochistic that I actually want a Yugo? Should I be seeking help! 

They're an endangered beast in the UK now, less than 50 on the road! I didn't even see any in Prague last month either. You'd expect to see a few there wouldn't you?


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Gareth said:


> Is it masochistic that I actually want a Yugo? Should I be seeking help!
> 
> They're an endangered beast in the UK now, less than 50 on the road! I didn't even see any in Prague last month either. You'd expect to see a few there wouldn't you?


The people in Prague sent them here. All but the fifty in the UK. I heard that old Amc cars were shipped to Prague and melted into Yugos. That explains the Yugo!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey-Hey! Nothin wrong with them AMC`s Eddy! I wish I still had my Javelins & AMX`s! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

vickers83 said:


> Hey-Hey! Nothin wrong with them AMC`s Eddy! I wish I still had my Javelins & AMX`s! :thumbsup:


Gary just joking. I used to work for them from 1972 through 1980. They where OK. I had a few AMC cars I wish I still had also.


----------

